# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Vermes >  Spaghetti Worms aka Hair Worms a mais ??

## Tiago Alex

Olá pessoal,

já há algum tempo que tenho vindo a verificar um crescente boom de 2 espécies no meu aquário. Uma dessas espécies são as hair worms, também conhecidas como spaghetti worms. Já pesquisei e sei que são boas para o aquário porque fazem limpeza, mas notei hoje que houve um crescimento enorme do número destas worms. 

Não fazem mal aos peixes nem a nenhum outro ser, mas se continuarem a crescer desta forma terei que retirar algumas destas worms. Alguém me sabe dizer como ?? Começou com uma e neste momento já há mais de 10. 

Agradeço conselhos. Obrigado

----------

